# My Betta likes the filter? and cats?



## abarj (Nov 3, 2012)

I've only had my Betta, Brucie, for a month - he's the sole occupant of a 10-gallon tank. Last week I added a sponge filter - it's very low flow and shoots a small stream of bubbles out of the top. The air pump I'm using isn't the quietest, and I was worried that the noise & bubbles would stress Brucie out. However, he spends a lot of time in the corner of the tank by the filter! He swims around plenty, but I often see him resting behind the tube or swimming around the sponge it checking it out. (he has other things in his tank too, for hiding/exploration). 

Also, the tank and lid are 100% secure and there's no way that a cat could ever get in or knock it over, but one of our cats often sits up on the dresser where Brucie's tank is and looks at him. Usually, he swims right up to the side of his tank and looks back at them (not flaring). 

Are these things just characteristics of his unique personality? Should I assume that neither the pump/filter or cats are stressing him out?


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

The filter is probably not stressing him out. Sponge filters are more reccommended for bettas because of their small ouput/filter flow. The cat is no problem either. If Brucie sees your cat, it could be good for him to actually have something to do. Bettas can get bored and if you entertain with your hand he probably won't be that bored. But if he sees your cat, that could be entertaining for him as well. Movement always tends to interest bettas. It usually means food is on the way. In all my tanks if I walk up all the fish will rush up to the surface. But if I sit there for a while without moving, they will go back to whatever it is they were doing. 

Anyways, your betta is probably not stressed out by your filter nor your cat.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

my bettas love the filter. both the VT an d the PK. I have HOB filters for both tanks (1gallon and 2.5 gallons) 
The plakat really enjoys the filter on full power for the one gallon, whilst the Veitail has grown up with the filter in his 2.5 

I have no idea where the idea that bettas not likun filters come from. technically you can work any betta up to a decent current. with enough excercise, any betta can enjoy a nice flow.


----------



## stagmanv835 (Oct 5, 2012)

Mine to likes the filter flow , its a small waterfall type i often see him playing in it

As for cats i have a friends cat staying at the mo she is a house cat and when she first saw sapphire a staring contest started ! 10 mins later the cat backed off


----------



## Kevron56 (Oct 11, 2012)

My little buddy Blooey also is an odd guy. He often cruises under the filter, or he'll be Loungin on the filter, I've often also caught him sitting on one of the plants near the surface staring straight into the flow of water and micro bubbles analogous to a dog sticking their head out of the car window with the wind blowing in their face, lol! Gotta love'em!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Is it heated?


----------



## Kevron56 (Oct 11, 2012)

Your question is probably directed at the thread starter but my answer is no =) since I'm in Hawaii Blooey's tank temperature fluctuates between 80F-82F.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes it is aimed toward OP.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

My cat likes to watch my Bettas too. She never tries to hurt them, she only tries to drink their water. I never let her drink it however because of the aquarium chemicals in it etc. My Bettas never mind her sitting there watching them. Here she is watching my new Male Betta Chester.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Love that pic, Kittywhiskers, of the cat looking at your betta, I love the curiosity that they both have So cute!!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

aokashi said:


> my bettas love the filter. both the VT an d the PK. I have HOB filters for both tanks (1gallon and 2.5 gallons)
> The plakat really enjoys the filter on full power for the one gallon, whilst the Veitail has grown up with the filter in his 2.5
> 
> I have no idea where the idea that bettas not likun filters come from. technically you can work any betta up to a decent current. with enough excercise, any betta can enjoy a nice flow.


Ao, What is a HOB filter? and how is it different?


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

My fishy's all but 2 have bubble stones, and they love the bubbles, one of my fishy's his name is Sapphire, a VT he literally goes in the flow of bubbles and lets it propel him upward from the bottom of the stone, all the way up to the top, and I have watched him do it over and over again..and it is hysterical..


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

lelei said:


> My fishy's all but 2 have bubble stones, and they love the bubbles, one of my fishy's his name is Sapphire, a VT he literally goes in the flow of bubbles and lets it propel him upward from the bottom of the stone, all the way up to the top, and I have watched him do it over and over again..and it is hysterical..



Mine does the opposite thing when I'm pouring in new water. She'll go underneath the water current coming in and let her push her to the bottom, then she'll swim to the top and do it again. I always worry about her doing that though, because the current is so strong when I pour in the water. She doesn't do it with her whisper filter though, it does the same thing as pouring in water, only not as strong.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

sainthogan said:


> Mine does the opposite thing when I'm pouring in new water. She'll go underneath the water current coming in and let her push her to the bottom, then she'll swim to the top and do it again. I always worry about her doing that though, because the current is so strong when I pour in the water. She doesn't do it with her whisper filter though, it does the same thing as pouring in water, only not as strong.


Sounds cute, it's funny how some like it, and some don't my VT if the current is under water, the (water is higher than the current) so he goes with the flow under the water, I see him (wave) through it, it's funny as anything, but if the water is coming out from the output, and spewing out fast, he goes past it, and goes for a heck of a ride, wheeee..they are too funny..It sounds like your girl is having fun, just like my Sapphire, I do watch to see if anything bad is happening..and so far it's fine, he has been doin it for months now..lol;-) I have recently turned it down, just in case, but now he does it, just not as much..


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I wonder if the fish scared seeing a large predetor can be scary.


----------

